# Just finished this really rare lightweight 1950’s Monark Silver King 3 speed



## shawnatvintagespokes (Aug 11, 2015)

I found this on craigslist and picked it up for a song.  I have only ever seen two of these in all of my web searching, and both were in rough shape.  It is pretty much original, except it came fenderless and I added the NOS Wald chrome fenders.  I think a 3-speed without fenders is naked. I also added new brake pads, cables, and housings.  The pedals are slightly different, so one is not original.  It has an alloy Sturmey Archer hub, with a year stamp of 54.  Between that and the model number, I am thinking it is a 1956, but don’t know for sure.  The Monark book has a picture of one like this from a 1954 catalog page.  I took the bike completely apart, even down to the spokes off the hub and rims, and cleaned and polished everything.  I did a tad of touchup on the paint and sealed it in clear enamel to protect it.  Its a fairly big bike and would fit an average male comfortably.  The only thing wrong with it is that the shifter was riveted to the clamp (instead of the clamp being part of the shifter body) and is a bit wiggly jiggly.  I’ll probably end up selling it to make room for another project, so if anyone is interested, let me know.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Aug 12, 2015)

It's a 1953 by the serial #.


----------



## shawnatvintagespokes (Aug 12, 2015)

Thanks!  Can you tell me how you determined that, for future reference?


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 12, 2015)

You need the serial number chart. For future reference NEVER clear coat an original bike. A light coat of wax will protect the surface from what little environmental exposure most collector bikes will see. Most guys that collect original paint will consider this one ruined. V/r Shawn


----------



## SirMike1983 (Aug 12, 2015)

The alloy AW is an uncommon variation. I have had a couple of those old alloy hubs- not something you see on most 3 speeds, and certainly not something you usually see on an American 3 speed. The alloy AW offers some minimal weight savings, I guess, but why bother when the rest of the bike has those heavy, ballooner type parts on it? Cool bike.

I've never seen one of those before either. Has some interesting ballooner features in a lightweight bike. Has a very 1950s look too it with that sea green paint and over-the-top chain guard. Nice find.


----------

